#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Thai Visas and Visa Runs >  >  Certified Documents in Thailand

## Browndog

Hi,
    Does anyone know how to get documents certified in Thailand. In Aust, it's done at any Police Station. Immigration here say that certifying docs has different requirements in different countries. I have heard varying opinions about Thailand ranging from signing and dating them yourself to having a lawyer sign them off? Any help would be appreciated thanks.

----------


## Clogiron

Be more specific   what documents and for what purpose

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Are you talking about certifying (I don't know exactly what that means) or notarizing? If it is notarizing, most banks will offer that service, possibly for a small fee if you do not have an account with them.

----------


## Browndog

> Be more specific what documents and for what purpose


Okay, Thai Birth Certificate and Passport for Prospective Marriage Visa purposes.

Thanks

----------


## Thetyim

I have had the same problem myself.
I found the banks totally incapable of understanding international banking requirements.
Three banks failed to grasp what was required, one sent the forms to Bangkok and when it came back it was all wrong.
In the end I used my insurance agent to certify the documents and this was accepted.

----------


## Humbert

Americans require notorization on documents. I assume certification is the same for Australians. Our embassy provides this service for a fee, check your embassy's consular services.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

The American Embassy will notarize documents for a fee (expensive too - like $65), but will NOT notarize foreign documents, only American ones. Would guess it is the same for the Aussies.

----------


## FarangRed

Most Lawyers will do it for you but check on the price I found here a lot of difference

----------


## English Noodles

> Okay, Thai Birth Certificate and Passport for Prospective Marriage Visa purposes.


For a UK visa application you can certify it yourself. You write your name, sign it and date it. Also write something like 'I 'name' confirm that this copy is a genuine copy of the original document passport number *******'. 

I know this to be fact because I called the UKBA and asked them this very question just the other week. 

Best to call the agency that you are making the application to and ask them.

----------


## 12Call

Embassy or Consulate.

They will charge a fee.

----------


## Norton

> For a UK visa application you can certify it yourself.


Believe the OP is Australian.




> Embassy or Consulate.  They will charge a fee.


Correct. Visit Australian Embassy on Sathorn Road in Bangkok.

May require translation of birth certificate.  Several "certified" translators thoughout Bangkok.

----------


## English Noodles

> Believe the OP is Australian.


Yup. Hence this:


> Best to call the agency that you are making the application to and ask them.


 :Smile:

----------


## Udonite

I had to verify my identity for the bank in the UK that transfers my company pension to my Thai  bank.

I used a lawyer, and was charged 3000 baht.

----------


## English Noodles

^Embassy would have done it for about B1,800 still a rip-off.

----------

